
Ask HN: Do you know communities working on “the future of programming”? - fkohlgrueber
I&#x27;m looking for communities that work on ideas similar to what Bret Victor [1], Chris Granger (Lighttable, Eve [2]) and so many others [3] have worked on over the last decades. While I already found a lot of individual projects, I didn&#x27;t find a place where I could have general discussions about related topics, discover and collect knowledge from previous work and (possibly) collaborate on creating new projects.<p>If no such thing exists already, would anyone be interested in participating in a community like this?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;worrydream.com&#x2F;#!&#x2F;LearnableProgramming<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;eve-lang.com&#x2F;<p>[3] Gallery of Programmer Interfaces: [pdf] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;file&#x2F;d&#x2F;1RPX_9u01MEU-QDWU4h-90QF9XqZo7PvH&#x2F;view
======
jlg23
LtU is a pretty good resource on all things programming language:
[http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/)

